# Another funny youtube video



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_2oEqJIz5g&NR=1[/nomedia]


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

LOL! I like the end best.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

That is funny.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Me too Dr m.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

ROFL that last guy never learned the reason for the No Touch rule!

Go kid! BAM!!!


----------

